# Blattodea :P



## orionmystery (Sep 22, 2014)

Jungle roaches are cool. Only 4 out of 4500 species are pests so please don't hate them all!




Jungle roach IMG_4400 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Jungle roach IMG_8548 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Mating roaches IMG_7161 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Jungle roach IMG_3563 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Jungle roach IMG_0475 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Jungle roach IMG_1635 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Jungle roach IMG_0135 copy (2) by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Newly molted cockroach



Molting roach IMG_5561 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

More cool roaches: Cockroaches are cool!        |        Up Close with Nature


----------



## greybeard (Sep 22, 2014)

#4 is my fav


----------



## orionmystery (Sep 22, 2014)

greybeard said:


> #4 is my fav



Thanks, greybeard.


----------

